# brichardi cichlids(fairy cichlids) need info!



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

i have 4 brichardi cichlids in my 20 gallon tnak has been set and everything all was well except for one of the 4 was beiung picked on a tad but nothing involving injury mainly just playfull chasing they have ben fine 4 about amonth or soo and 2day the one being picked on was at the surface bobbing his head up for a couple minutes and stopped any advice!?:fishGreen:


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

4 of those may be a bit much for a 20 gallon tank, i'm reading that they reach about 6 inches grown....and any aggression and "picking" that is going on is probably only going to get worse as they grow larger. The picked on fish is probably extremely stressed out... can you move them to a larger tank with more hiding places? or possibly rehome the one that is being picked on?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If they are neolamp brichardi they won't get that big summer, if the tank is a regular 20 gal no the tank isn't big enough for them to set up territories if you have more than one male. Now it would work 1 male and 2 females but they would prefer a longer tank like a 20 long.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh ok. i just did a google search on "Brichardi cichlids" and that was what I came up with.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

out of the four im guessing what happened was that the main agressor is the largest of all and obvi male the other 2 kinda agressors seem 2 be smaller i think females so i think the other was only other male so i removed him and put him in my 5 that only has a young swordtail and guppy and seems better and yea idid research b4 i put them in and most artivles said that 4 was good cuz they would pair off in time so im gonna stick with the 3 in 20 and seei jusst dont understand why the picked on 1 was randomly doing that 2day when i ve had them 4 amonth and half


----------

